# Top gear: Tornado AI Pacific - extra footage



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RAYwEALTvM&feature=colike


I have just found some footage on you tube from the Top Gear Race to the North of the Tornado AI Pacific that was not used in the TV programme - some very nice shots

best regards

PHIL


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

In the States, the Top Gear train race episode can be viewed on Netflix.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Look for Series 13, episode [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Magnificent!

Jerry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil thanks for posting the video great shots of the train and the country side by the sea.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought the music was kewl 

JJ


----------

